# lets see some portable DIY ground blinds.



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

anyone have any out there.

looking for some ideas.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Check out Iceman on youtube. He shows and awesome build of a "casper blind" . I will be doing one of these after season to use for my turkey hunting.. awesome DIY build.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjUJyXE3jhY


----------

